# I left my band



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been with my guys since March of 2009, only started gigging in February of this year. We've a bunch of already shows and I totally hate it.

I love the guys in the band, I love our music and hate everything else. I hate dealing with these lying, theiving scum bag promoters who don't actually promote. I hate spending hours loading and unloading only to play in front of no one. The metal scene in Toronto is pretty balls to begin with. Because metal is a niche market, you will always be at the mercy of the promoters. Most of the bands are high school kids who just play one breakdown after another. Not that I mind brutality, but if you're going to play something simple, at least do it well.

The only metal band I can think of who is actually getting anywhere is Structures and good for them. But they're also 19/20 years-old who live with their parents and are able to dump everything into the band (and pay a manager, which helps too). I'm 27 and married, I can't do that even if I wanted to. I belive our band is good enough to get there, I just thought it would be more fair to the guys in the band to have someone who loves the gigging life style and who is in it for the long haul.

They're going to keep going without me, which is great, vocalists aren't hard to replace in metal. I hope to stay a friend of the band, help them record etc. But unfortunately, my chance to live the metal band dream was gone a long time ago.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear man. I hear you on the frustration of promotion. My band has about the same timeline as yours and we're just getting out there. 

The one thing that's always clear though is that promoters aren't going to fill the place for you (no matter what they claim). You need to do that yourself. Especially in the early days. You not only need to bring your friends, family, coworkers, but have those people do the same.

It's hard to shill those closest to you, but we're already seeing the people from one show bringing out more people to the next show and so on. Our second show brought about 80 people out for us alone and half of those people were there on the recommendation of people from our first show where wwe drew about 40. Our next show is on a Tuesday (June 29th at The Horseshoe - see more shilling) and we're aiming for 100 people, but that might be pushing it for early in the week.

If this sounds like pushing a rock uphill, yep it feels like it too, but have you considered holding on and really making a go of putting everything into your own promotion? It's hard to get the rock over the hill, but once you do, it can build a momentum of it's own if your music can back it (which it sounds like it can).

Unfortunately, once you've got the fan base without effort then the real sleaze of labels and promoters tends to rise to the surface.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there..you could always go the songwriter route...keep writing and presenting songs to the band...just make sure you retain your rights to the songs...whoever owns the songs earns the money...


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Low Watt you're so lucky you're in a rock band. You can play anywhere and get more fans. For us, it sucks because we can only play on metal related bills.

I do have a friend who is in the same life place as me who left his band. So the two of us are going to focus on writing and recording. No presure kind of thing. So that will be fun.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

theroan said:


> Low Watt you're so lucky you're in a rock band. You can play anywhere and get more fans. For us, it sucks because we can only play on metal related bills.
> 
> I do have a friend who is in the same life place as me who left his band. So the two of us are going to focus on writing and recording. No presure kind of thing. So that will be fun.


Shit, I didn't see it from that side. I always assumed there was a lot of metal going down in the city. I see plenty of posters, but I guess it's a narrower focus which sort of limits things.

The no pressure creation is good stuff though. Do it for the love of it and enjoy whatever comes is a pretty nice way to make music.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to gigging in Canada. Unfortunately things have changed since the mid 90's. There used to be a well supported indie music scene but it seems to have dried up.

All I can suggest is to look overseas. My old band and current band have found Japan to be a better market for us. It's easier than you might think, our contacts all came about via myspace. 

My old band toured over there last year and the audience response is totally different. It's renewed my faith in live music. It's all about the music in Japan and not about selling booze. Something that promoters here unfortunately have long forgetten.

Don't give up yet!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That sucks man, good thing you're still friends with the band though.

I've seen Structures twice.. and do not give a damn *L*. I'm glad they're gaining popularity, but I just find it "meh" - good live performance though .

I was talking to a music store employee in Barrie who's previous band toured, and he said "I see tour as more of a working vacation"


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Ya, Structures is nothing special musically, but if what they do is the example of how to make it. I definitely don't have the time or money for it. Touring when you have salary job is much different than leaving a shift work job.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Everybody wants to be a professional musician these days. As a result, mediocrity rules. It just seems like the field is so saturated now that you literally need to buy your way into the profession and shove your music (shitty or not) down people's throats until they give. There's just so many people trying to compete now that it's almost pointless unless you are strictly writing songs to fit the commercial format. Talent is optional.

Playing live is the only way to go. Not to be famous or whatever but if anything to have appreciation and respect for your messages and art. To entertain and to make the hairs on people's neck stand up. For the love of the craft. Not to be worshipped. You quit your band and now you are missing out on playing live. Start a new band man.

On the other hand, making it fit into a job and marriage/family is not easy. Set reasonable goals.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

theroan said:


> I love the guys in the band, I love our music and hate everything else.


I had previously posted my "I left my band" rant and to a degree, know how you feel. I loved being in a blues/classic rock band with close friends. However, after 2 years of playing the same stuff to the same people at the same venue every month, it just got long in the tooth for me. They were unwilling to do what was necessary to get gigs at different venues. Getting them to add new tunes was a painful process. In the end, the fun factor was lost for me.



> They're going to keep going without me, which is great. I hope to stay a friend of the band, help them record etc.


Fortunately, my friendship with the guys has not gone away or changed in any way. The band did go on without me but instead of getting a new bass player, they moved the rhythm guitar player over to bass. The lead guitar player wanted to see how the band would sound as a trio (plus singer). The only problem here is that the rhythm guitar player can't play the bass very well. They subsequently booked a gig at a new venue
and I went to see them which turned out an interesting experience for me on many levels. The drummer and singer are not happy with the "new sound" and want me back in the band. Time will tell as to what happens. 



> But unfortunately, my chance to live the metal band dream was gone a long time ago.


I've had a couple of chances to live the my rock and roll dream or more generally, make music my career. As a teenager, I had the opportunity to join a very dear friend of mine who was going to Berkley College of Music in Boston. I was dying to go, but my parents and future in-laws held me back. I ended up in a family business while my friend went on to become an Emmy Award winning composer. We still keep in contact all these years later. 

The second was more recent when I auditioned for David Henman's band back in January. I played with the band over two weekends and absolutely loved it. First, it was refreshing playing original music. Additionally, it was pleasure being with players who have focus, discipline, and goal oriented. Not to mention....fun. Unfortunately, joining the band on a permanent basis would have been a serious lifestyle change for me and my wife, so I just couldn't commit. I guess we're too set in our routines. I fondly think about it from time to time though.

Through all of this, I still had my Monday Night jazz jam session with a bunch of great guys (including the drummer of my old blues band). Recently, a friend of ours bought a restaurant and was adding jazz on Thursday nights. He approached us to play and it was a great opportunity to kick our Monday night group up a couple of notches. Jamming is one thing, but gigging is a completely different animal. It's amazing how the level of play goes up when you now have to arrange and practice tunes with a purpose. Our first gig is June 3rd and we're very exited about it.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

prodigal_son said:


> Set reasonable goals.


I went into my new band with incredibly low expectations and that seems to be working!  

One live gig is equal to five rehearsals so even if no one is at the show I've just had five free rehearsals!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> I went into my new band with incredibly low expectations and that seems to be working!
> 
> One live gig is equal to five rehearsals so even if now one is at the ahow I've just had five free rehearsals!


That's a really good way of looking at it!


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

im with others on the reasonable goals idea. 

im going to start a new band,and im planning on getting everyone in the same room at the same time for a few minutes,maybe half an hour,but i dont wanna jinx it.

being a musician is often like being in AA,ive found,you have to take it one day,sometimes one hour at a time,or youll go nuts.

Bobby


----------

